# Fiat V Iveco



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Calling all you technical and mechanical experts. 

We're looking at buying the new Hobby Sphinx 770 AK GEMC, the question is whether to go for the Fiat or Iveco. 

The differences are as follows:

Engine

Fiat Ducato 3.0L 160 Multi-Jet-Power-Motor with 
C-R System(115.5kW/157 hp)

Iveco 3.0L HPI - (107kW/146 hp) 5.2t or
Iveco 3.0L HPT - (129kW/176 hp) 5.2t

Double Floor Fiat - 356mm V Iveco 228mm

Additional Load Fiat - 403Kg V Iveco 1045Kg

Towing Load Braked Fiat 1.550 V Iveco 3.000

Fiat is Tag Axle V Iveco Twin rear wheels

No cab air con or concertina blinds in Iveco.

The additional load and towing load braked is what stands out to me but how important are these numbers other than being able to bring home more wine in the Iveco!!

All of the technical stuff above is double dutch to me, please help. Is there a major difference in driving either one or fuel consumption etc etc. This is a major decision for us as well as a complete change, we're presently driving an A class RV!

Regards


Arizona :?


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

These are my thoughts and questions Id ask for starters.

The Iveco is a bigger vehicle in terms of spec ie can cary more load. I dont know if it requires some uprated licence or not ie HGV, best check.

Do you want to tow a vehicle or not in which case the additional towing capacity/load carrying capacity of the Iveco may help, its quite a big diference.

The Iveco is rear wheel drive (I think) so may be better at getting out of boggy feilds.

Engine power, both will go well. Id guess you can up rate the engine with a powerbox of some sorts if this is a concern. From what users say on this board you a 10% improvment can be expected on the older 2.8 JTD's.

You can fit an aircon in to the Iveco if needed in to the accomodation area, est £2000.

Is there a cost difference ?

Id use silver screens my self, dont know if the blind issue is a concern.

Cant comment on fuel econemy, are there any figures published ?

The Fiat sounds as though it has an AL Ko chassis which are very good and nice to have. The double floor is a good move.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Arizona said:


> Calling all you technical and mechanical experts.
> 
> We're looking at buying the new Hobby Sphinx 770 AK GEMC, the question is whether to go for the Fiat or Iveco.
> 
> ...


Hi Arizona,

We ran a Laika A class on the Iveco chassis for three years and it was brilliant. A very good payload, a chassis to hang two 60 litre LPG tanks on, rear wheel drive, the only downside there is you can get the gap between the wheels full of mud in certain conditions.

The cab seating was far superior to the Fiat and the six speed gearbox was a delight to use. I would go for the Iveco anyday. The only reason we changed vans because I could not pass the over 70 medical and had to downsize to 3500kg.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We like the rear wheel drive of our Iveco it gives better traction and turning circle. I would not want a front wheel drive twin axle for those reasons. We have the new Iveco 3.0l 166 bhp 4.2 t with semi auto gearbox but before that had an 2002 Iveco coachbuilt. Don't underestimate payload, it's piece of mind to have plenty in reserve.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Are the both drivable on a C1 / C1E licence equivilent ? I only ask since I see you have an Irish flag and dont know the licenceing laws there.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

I knew I could depend on some sound advice!!

Dave, 

The Licence is not a problem as we are both licenced to drive up to 7.5t. 

We plan to keep this motorhome for a long time and may possibly want to tow a small boat. We have 4 children so carry 6 bikes and lots of other stuff !! 

The Iveco is rear wheel drive, so yes better for getting out of sticky situations however I wonder whether the tag axle would feel more stable while driving ie less rocking pack and forth. 

The air con can be fitted into accommodation but not the cab! The blinds are not a major thing as you say I can just buy silver screens. 

I also like the double floor the Fiats is deeper. 

There is a cost difference, the Iveco being more expensive. 

What exactly is an AL ko chassis?

Don,

That's good to know as we plan to fit a bike rack to the tow bar rather than the back of van as Hobby recommend you carry only 3 bikes on the back. 

Our present RV is twin wheel and we haven't had too much bother with the mud although we rarely venture off road!!

Good point about the seats I didn't even think about differences there.

Ruthiebabe

A smaller turning circle is definitely an advantage. I agree with you on the payload, I'm not a light traveller!!



Thanks guys that was all really helpful. I'm definitely leaning towards the Iveco at this stage.

If anyone else has any pointers for or against join in.


regards


Arizona


----------



## 95932 (Aug 4, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking what price range are you talking about for it, we have been looking at the Kreos 3002 had not looked at Hobby as we have not seen that many of them and the dealer is in Donegal and as we are in dublin it is a bit far for a day trip to look at them.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Having looked at the web site I see that they state sleeps 6 but carries 4 or am I missing something - (2 adults and 4 children) best ask. 

It also states 5.2 tonnes max permissable then 3 tonnes towing that is over the 7.5 tonne licence. 

I looked at a Burstner A850 (Iveco) and the A747-2 (Fiat), the Iveco drove like a truck (banged and crashed along the road.) I spoke to an Iveco owner and he said it needed air ride on the back, Limited range of accessories compared to Fiat. 

We went for the 747 it sleeps 6 and carries 6, long side sofa and booth easily accommodates 6 for eating, Tag axel arrangement is very stable and we tow a car (Smart) on a trailer and the garage could hold 4 or even 6 bikes. 

Basement storage is great , with tanks inside and heated. 

Is the Hobby centrally heated or blown air, does it have the sliding shower/toilet arrangement? 

if it was on looks I would go for the Iveco that Fiat front is B***dy awful so glad I have the previous front.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Al ko make the low chassis that has the tag axel fitted to the Fiat. They are worth having. The additional storage space underfloor thats created is useful.

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/chassis-general.htm

May be you should create a sort of spreadsheet listing pros and cons and the question may answer it self as to whats important to you guys.

Actualy im quite interested in the Iveco option my self, I still have a question about the licence though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Your Choice*

Hello there,

Please forgive me if I am wrong here, I am writing with one eye patched up. ( I can see the keayboard - not all the replies on the Screen so well).

You mention a few things and IMHHO, thats humble and honest. Go with the Iveco, reasons;

1 You wish to tow - Rear wheel Drive

2 Payload - As Mentioned do not underestimate it

3 Turning circle, I can get our RWD 7.25 MB Sprinter into places with ease that is a big struggle with our 5m FWD VW Transpoter Van. The differnce between FWD and RWD is enough but the RWD Iveco is even better than the MB.

4 RWD v Grip v Ride - I am told Alko chassis is very "carlike" handing and ride. Unless you can hold out for the RWD MB with Alko chassis due in RHD form in 2008 with option of air suspension, then I suggest again the Iveco. I have driven many vans with both front and rear wheel drive and whilst some front wheelers are better than poor rear wheelers the Iveco wins again. After all who cares what the kids are Sleaping, dreaming or gaming about in the back. You will be in the front and who wants to get stuck in the snow mud or ice with a van full of pan lids?

***The Fiat Option***

5 Stick in the mud fiat owners may tell you otherwise. Weather you go for FW or RW drive (pardon the puns) consider fitting decent winter tyres. You can not get any better advice than that from that of testers try www.tyretest.com for advice. I cannot stress or recomend winter tyres enough. On a recent winter trip to Norway there was not a Chelsea tractor in sight, the mainstreem cars were FWD obvioulsy on Noric winter tyres, only the fast drivers had ice studded tyres. Even better news is that more modern central European winter tyres wear just the same as summer tyre compounds. Some tyres may merely stamped "M+S" (mud and snow) whilst some are very good they tend not to be as grippy as propper winters. In short go for European winter tyres recomended by Knowledgeable tyretesters and if you can get your van abroad to say Germany as an example you will not only get a better range but also a better price. Otherwise in the UK try <<<here>>> <<<or here>>>

6 Near Last when did you ever see a Truck with FWD?

7 Lastly Number 7 Be lucky :wink:

Hope this informs you some? Though beware I have more information.

Rgeards,
Trev.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys

More great info!

The licence isn't a problem with us as we both have a C1 & C1E which covers 7.5t and up to 12t if towing.

There are 4 x 3 point seatbelts and 2 lap belts which can be upgraded.

I know the Iveco doesn't have some of the finer accessories in the cab but I think the payload is more important. The other main consideration is the driving comfort, I don't want to feel like I'm driving a truck. Good traction and smaller turning circle is definitely an advantage. Ability to get out of sticky situations a definite advantage, haven't got stuck yet but there's always a first time!!

I've been told there is less rock and roll while driving the Fiat because of the Tag Axle! Guess the only way I can find that out is to take them out for a drive over our nice Irish roads!!

What ever about the front end I prefer the look from the side of the Tag Axle but hey looks aren't everything!!

Spread sheet is an excellent idea.... could send you a copy dave!

Feraglos, have sent you a PM. 

Trev thanks for all that, in my opinion you can never have too much information. Will look at changing my car tyres for winter as it's not good in the snow!!

Once again, thanks a million, if there's more keep it coming. Will let you know when the decision is made!!

regards

Arizona


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi there,Our Autocruise Mustang is on an Iveco chassis, it is the 5.2 tons. (50c13) 28 ft long,we have the 2.8 uprated engine with 146bhp.6 speed g/box.twin rear wheels, size 16".the ride is very good much like an RV.you are seated up higher than the fiat in the cab as well.We think you should go with the Iveco.We met up with a couple this weekend who have a Hobby,2002 model 26ft tag axle.they had a car go into the back of them while it was parked outside the house, it was in the repair shop for over 10 weeks,pushed the tow bar in and up.parts and new decals were near impossible to get. may I suggest you hire an iveco van for the day and see for yourself.No contest in my opinion.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Arizona
Did you sell the RV then??? If you did I must have missed it :lol: 
Good luck with your choice, it is never easy is it? There are always fors and againsts and it will always be a compromise whichever way you go. I would certainly recommend taking each vehicle on a very long test drive and try to do it back to back and along the same roads to make a good comparison (also make sure that each vehicle has weight in it when you drive it, because it really does make a difference).....

Good luck and let us know what you decide

Keith


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby, as a matter of interest what's your fuel consumption like?

Hi Keith

How are you and RockieRV doing? Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up with ye on our way back, spent a couple of days at longleat...fantastic spot, lovely site, the kids has a blast, the weather turned bad and we decided to head straight for home! 

No RV's not sold yet but have reduced the price. We're ordering now but it won't be ready until March. I agree with you on the compromise....the entire motorhome is a compromise I want to stick with the RV but the boss wants to have a go with a european so we've agreed to give it a go for a year or 2 and if not happy will revert back to an RV. (I leave it to you to decide which one is writing this!!!!!!!!!!!)

Thanks for the pointer about filling it up, I'd never have thought of that!! 


Regards

Arizona


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I know Michael wouldn't write that, and if it is any consolation, I'm with you and would stick with the RV :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If consumption is an issue then a gas conversion will be an awful lot cheaper than buying a new van, and as ever sometimes it is better the devil you know :lol: :lol: 
Glad to hear that you had a good time at Longleat, it is a wonderful spot, but as is typical with British weather, you cannot depend on it.....
Hope to see you all again sometime, take care and we wish you well with whatever you decide to do regarding the motorhome (Keep the RV :lol: :lol: )

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Spot on Keith!!! 

The consumption isn't really the issue Homer actually does pretty well haven't had a chance to work out this year but last year we averaged 13MPG over our 2500 mile trip. I think this is pretty good considering the size of the rig and the amount of c*** we carry!!! 

Mike is fixed on trying a european rig so we're going to give it a whirl. In all fairness he didn't want a motorhome in the first place but gave it a go because I wanted to and now he loves it!! Now it's my turn to try his way!!!

Hope we get to meet up again. Will keep you posted on the order. If you know anyone looking for a nice clean, much loved RV give them my number!!

Take Care

Arizona :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good guess or what??????? Well I guess it is only fair to give Michael a go with a european, at least you can tell him "We told you so......." :lol: :lol: 
Try advertising the RV in ALL the web based media, we have sold some vans this way before with some success, alternatively maybe contact a dealer and see if they will sell it for you on a commission basis, some of them offer this service.

Good luck and take care all

Keith


----------

